# Favourite Vivaldi Aria



## Potiphera

One of my favourite Aria's form Vivaldi's opera. Juditha Triumphans. 
Sung by, 
Magdalena Kožená


----------



## TxllxT

Potiphera said:


> One of my favourite Aria's form Vivaldi's opera. Juditha Triumphans.
> Sung by,
> Magdalena Kožená


Thanks. I know & like Magdalena Kožená, but Julia Hamari's (Vittorio Negri conducting) deeper voice just enchants me 'deeper'.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Pugg

"Si tra i ceppi" -Handel


----------



## Rik1

Well assuming we are only talking about the Church arias here, I'd say my favourite is the opening aria in the motet In furore iustissimae irae, RV626. It's an outburst depicting the raw rage of God, lovely minor key harmonic progressions, big open G-string pedals in the strings, and a real show case for a soprano.


----------

